# тронуться переулком



## lebenohnegebaeude

Привет,
помогите, пожалуйста правильно понять "тронуться переулком"...

Главные герои моего рассказа гуляют по Москве и "тронулись Б-ым переулком". Причём здесь творительный падеж? И где именно мои герои находятся теперь если они "тронулись" этим переулком? 

Edit: Я только что поняла, что наверное задала вопрос неправильно . Не хватает нескольких слов...  "они тронулись Б-ым переулком по направлению к ...". Значит, они ходили по переулку и потом свернули/направились в другое направление... ? 



Спасибо за помощь!


----------



## septentrionalis

трогаться - начинать движение куда-либо.
Самый первый контекст, который приходит в голову при упоминании этого слова, - "поезд тронулся", т.е. начал движение медленно и плавно, разгоняясь. "Поезд тронулся" можно употребить и в разговорной речи. 
 В Вашем же контексте, мне кажется, слово метафоризируется. Такая метафора (поезд ==> люди) может быть применена только в художественном произведении. Т.е. данное значение этого слова - скорее литературное, оно не входит в повседневный разговорный язык и, употребленное в обычном разговоре, звучало бы странно, неестественно.
+ еще можно просто "тронуться" (v. int.), т.е. сойти с ума.


----------



## Natalisha

I understand what is meant, but I'm afraid we don't say so.
We use the word "тронуться" in such expressions as 
_тронуться в путь - set out_
_поезд тронулся - the train started_

они тронулись Б-ым переулком... - they started to walk along the side street... (I wouldn't say that)


----------



## septentrionalis

> где именно мои герои находятся теперь


 ну, они же только начали движение. Значит, и находятся они во все том же переулке. 
 "Пойти улицей (не площадью, например) по направлению  куда-либо" - пройти через... думаю, тоже очень похоже на литературный стиль.
 Вся фраза становится менее обыденной, более целостной, лучше соответствует канонам литературного повествования.


----------



## morzh

Never ever heard this usage of "тронуться". It is some mix of "пойти" (Мы пошли переулком) and "тронулись в путь".

That is, someone having said that, I would understand it perfectly, but the usage would really strike me as very odd and intentionally pretentious. That is "the language is not complex and archaic enough for me - I will make it sound more complex and archaic, even at the expense of wrong usages".

Это из серии "Индо взопрели озимые......"


----------



## septentrionalis

> i wouldn't say that


 я попытался выше объяснить, почему в *обычной речи* *так* действительно не говорят.
 Однако, фраза *абсолютно* правильная в конкретном литературном контексте.
 Только от нее пахнет немного нафталином.


----------



## morzh

septentrionalis said:


> ну, они же только начали движение. Значит, и находятся они во все том же переулке.
> "Пойти улицей (не площадью, например) по направлению  куда-либо" - пройти через... думаю, тоже очень похоже на литературный стиль.
> Вся фраза становится менее обыденной, более целостной, лучше соответствует канонам литературного повествования.




Да, "Пойти переулком" можно. Если хочется творительного с "тронуться" - можно "тронуться умом".

Но "тронуться" в смысле "куда-то" обычно диктует другие использования  - "тронуться в путь". Да и толковые словари, похоже, подтверждают.


----------



## septentrionalis

фраза абсолютно правильна*я*
лучше сказать: фраза абсолютно правильно употреблена в конкретном литературном контексте.


----------



## septentrionalis

*Это из серии "Индо взопрели озимые......"*
Не совсем. "Тронуться переулком" может быть употреблено и в современном литературном повествовании.
"Индо взопрели озимые" - я не знаю, откуда это, какой век? Современный читатель ну никак не сможет понять слово "индо" (что это?).


----------



## estreets

Соглашусь, тронулись - в этом случае начали движение. Действительно, это из ряда: тронуться в путь, тронуться с места. Чрезвычайно распространенная фраза: Лёд тронулся.
(И - "Лёд тронулся, господа присяжные заседатели").
Творительный падеж иногда используется для указания места движения:
Шли берегом реки. "Иди ты лесом". Плыть морем.
Но это действительно не очень распространенное употребление.


----------



## sarmat

*morzh*, 5 баллов! Я это тоже могу процитировать почти наизусть.
Что касается "*трогаться*" или "*тронуться*", то, имо, не часто, но и не редко у нас на юге употребляется. Например, по мобильному телефону: "*Ну, я тронулся*" (водитель за рулём говорит по мобильному). Смысл - "я* начал ехать*, *начал движение*, *уже еду*". Или - пассажир садится в такси: "*Трогай!*" - в смысле "*Поехали!*", "*Вперёд!*".
---
Тронуться переулком = начать движение по переулку.


----------



## dec-sev

estreets said:


> ...
> Творительный падеж иногда используется для указания места движения:
> Шли берегом реки. "Иди ты лесом". Плыть морем.
> Но это действительно не очень распространенное употребление.


 Да, в литературе такое употребление творительного падежа вполне органично, причём только с такими словами, как “ехать” или “идти”, как в ваших примерах, но не с “трогаться”, как у неизвестного автора. 


septentrionalis said:


> "Тронуться переулком" может быть употреблено и в современном литературном повествовании.


 В литературном произведении можно написать всё, что угодно, прикрываясь литературным стилем. Интересно, из какого произведения цитата, а то может получиться так, что я критикую Достоевского 


morzh said:


> А классику надо знать.


 Ещё один классик: “Вы самый умный из нас – вы даже знаете ноты”:d


sarmat said:


> ...Например, по мобильному телефону: "*Ну, я тронулся*" (водитель за рулём говорит по мобильному). Смысл - "я* начал ехать*, *начал движение*, *уже еду*". Или - пассажир садится в такси: "*Трогай!*" - в смысле "*Поехали!*", "*Вперёд!*".
> ---
> Тронуться переулком = начать движение по переулку.


 Насколько я понял из вопроса, там люди пешком ходили. Но даже если они сели в машину и начали движение по переулку, то "тронулись по переулку" -- не лучший вариант, на мой взгляд, даже если это и у Достоевского


----------



## morzh

Sarmat:

Заметьте разницу между "Ну, я тронулся" и "Ну, я тронулся Питерской".

Правильность употребления "тронуться" в смысле "начать движение" никто здесь, похоже, не оспаривает. Оспаривается употребление сочетание "трогаться чем-то" (за исключением "трогаться умом") в смысле "начать движение по чему-то (по какой-либо улице)".

А так-то, слово "трогаться" в смысле начала движения можно даже в правилах дорожного движения найти. А уж их-то составителям мы должны доверять


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

Я ещё подумал - уж не значит ли это "я был тронут (=растроган) этим переулком"?


----------



## septentrionalis

> слово "трогаться" в смысле начала движения можно даже в правилах дорожного движения найти


там речь будет идти все-таки о каком-л. *транспортном средстве*, а не о людях.



> причём только с такими словами, как “ехать” или “идти”


возможно, но я не уверен. Более широкий контекст хотелось бы конечно.


----------



## morzh

septentrionalis said:


> там речь будет идти все-таки о каком-л. *транспортном средстве*, а не о людях.




T.e. когда инспектор, принимающий экзамен по вождению, говорит "трогайтесь!" - это он, получается, к автомобилю обращается?


----------



## septentrionalis

Нет, обращается он к конкретному водителю, а трогается уже сам механизм, управляемый этим водителем. 
ср. "поезжайте!" - говорит инспектор водителю, хотя люди сами ездить не могут, они могут только ходить.


----------

